# 1999 Z3M Roadster: Turbo or Supercharger Kit options



## AllThingsGhetto (Mar 17, 2014)

I've searched a few places and found the VF Engineering kit to be one of the more popular ones out there and readily available. 

Are there any other supercharger kit or turbo kit options out there? I'm not looking for a crazy amount of power off the bat, but I don't want the kit to be upgradeable for more HP down the line.

For those that are familiar with the car/motor (S52), what are your experience and/or recommendations as a kit to shoot for at a reasonable price without sacrificing reliability?

Many thanks for your time.

- Myke


----------

